# Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe



## Magoraner (27. August 2017)

*Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

Also ich habe CS GO nach längerer zeit gestartet und jetzt habe ich nur noch einen fps und bleibe deswegen im menü hängen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine lösung.

PC Hardware:
Intel I5 6500
Nvidia geforce gtx970
8Gb DDR4 Ram

Wenn mehr daten gebracuht werden einfach drunterschreiben.


----------



## tsd560ti (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

Hast du noch irgendeine GameDVR Software oder ähnliches im Hintergrund laufen? 

Ansonsten schon mal das Spiel repariert/neu heruntergeladen?


----------



## Magoraner (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

Also DVR habe ich aus und ich habe es neu installiert und alles es will trotzdem nicht Funktionieren


----------



## HisN (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

Klemm den Monitor an die Grafikkarte und nicht ans Mainboard.


----------



## Magoraner (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

Habe ich Natürlich immer


----------



## HisN (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

Dann würde ich mal anfangen zu Beobachten.

Hinweise dazu in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Magoraner (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

Was mir aufgefallen ist das die grafikkarte auf 135Mhz tacktet aber spielen insgesamt locker auf 900 bis 1000 hochgehen soll was sie aber nur bei cs go nicht macht


----------



## HisN (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

D.h. bei allen anderen Games macht die Graka was sie soll?


----------



## Magoraner (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

Ja genau zum beispiel in Playerunknonws Battlegrounds oder GTA5 habe ich über 80 fps und die grafikkarte taktet hoch


----------



## HisN (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

Hast Du im Profil von CS:GO im NV-Treiber rumgestellt? Rückgängig machen wenn.


----------



## Magoraner (27. August 2017)

*AW: Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

Ich habe alles auf standard ich habe ja CS GO neu installiert


----------



## KevTi12 (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: Ich habe In CS GO nur 1 fps und es geht nicht höher Bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo habe zurzeit dasselbe Problem das ich nur 1Fps habe. 
Habe vor kurzen von Windows 7 auf Windows 10 Pro gewechselt und seit dem kann ich CSGO nicht mehr Spielen, andere Spiele wie Arma3 oder PUBG laufen normal.

Geforce GTX 1050
AMD FX 8350
16 GB DDR3 
Windows 10 Pro 64 bit


----------

